# Heavy equipment accidnets



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Lots of overturned iron and heavy equipment crashes:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

The images are neat, but the music is like a cross between Yanni, John Tesh and Hooked on Beethoven. A really bad cross.

I'm pretty sure that music is illegal in at least three states.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-A said:


> I'm pretty sure that music is illegal in at least three states.


You must be an old fart. I'd call it 'electronica'.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Can we agree on 'bad'?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

OK CALL 911...
My Hearts Racing and I am Freaking out, Think I am Having a Seizure...SOMEONE STOP THAT MUSIC!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

the upside down yellow dozer you see with the sling being attached is a fatality in Singapore. I saw the graphic pictures once over at ogrish. Apparently it was being loaded with no roll cage and rolled over backwards. The operators head was crushed.


----------



## Cedarcreek (Jan 11, 2008)

The farm tractor pictures were mostly from Europe where license fees make owning farm trucks impossible so they use tractors for transporting loads we would use a truck for. When the tail starts wagging the dog things get ugly in a hurry.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Can we agree on 'bad'?


I don't know. The name of the song for the first half is "me estoy volviendo loco", wich in English means "I am becoming crazy". :laughing: Seriously. The song for the second half is "Breathe" by The Prodigy. They're both 80's songs.


----------



## cdub (Feb 4, 2008)

I expect at least a few people spilled thier beer making that video.


----------



## 3-D Mason (Dec 17, 2007)

hey now, I thought the music was great, i have about 2 hrs of that stuff saved in my media player, I turn it on and set it to a loop when I'm working on the endless hrs of reading blueprints and bidding on projects, plus it has the added bonus of keeping the kids and the pets out of the office while I'm working:thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

3-D Mason said:


> hey now, I thought the music was great, i have about 2 hrs of that stuff saved in my media player, I turn it on and set it to a loop when I'm working on the endless hrs of reading blueprints and bidding on projects, plus it has the added bonus of keeping the kids and the pets out of the office while I'm working:thumbsup:


Hmmm. That music reminds me of the glasses they issue in boot camp. What do they call those? Ah yes, birth control glasses.

To each his own. I didn't listen to the second part. Sorry, music that has a clap track on the 2 and 4 is just.... icky.

I'll keep my music criticisms to myself in the future.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> the upside down yellow dozer you see with the sling being attached is a fatality in Singapore. I saw the graphic pictures once over at ogrish. Apparently it was being loaded with no roll cage and rolled over backwards. The operators head was crushed.


I saw that too.....pretty nasty.


----------



## diggerdude (Jan 11, 2008)

Yikes!!!!! scary.


----------

